# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  ابحث عن كتاب جديد " البحث عن القاعده قيادته، ايديولوجيته ومستقبله

## مشتت بشوالات

السلام عليكم 

صدر كتاب جديد للباحث الاميركي  بروس ريدل اسمه  " البحث عن القاعده قيادته، ايديولوجيته ومستقبله " 

 بحثت عنه ولم اجده .... 

 فمن منكم يساعدني وسـ اكون له من الشاكرين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]تفضل عزيزي مشتت من هنا[/align]

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اني لك من الشاكرين سيدي

----------

